# Spottng Scope to Phone Adapters



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok, so here is my problem.

I picked up a Vortex Razor 20-60x85HD spotter last fall and now I want to hook my Samsung J7 phone to it. The only problem is that Phonescope does not make a holder for the phone and I am wondering what I really need to get.

I see that they have a universal adapter but do I need a universal one for the spotter? They make a adapter for the spotter but no holder for the phone. Do universal phone holders work with the standard spotting scope adapter or what?

Anyone else run into this problem yet?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You have the camera adapter part for your razor? a ABS end cap nearly fits over it. I used a dremel and a drum sander to sand off the inside of the cap until it fit my camera adapter. Then I drilled out a 1" hole in the dead center of the cap. I then bought a spare back for the camera case I use... pop riveted the ABS cap to the plastic back, centered over the camera hole. I also drilled and tapped a hole through the side of the cap for a thumb screw.

It fits on easily, removes easily... works great. Cost you about $10.


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> You have the camera adapter part for your razor? a ABS end cap nearly fits over it. I used a dremel and a drum sander to sand off the inside of the cap until it fit my camera adapter. Then I drilled out a 1" hole in the dead center of the cap. I then bought a spare back for the camera case I use... pop riveted the ABS cap to the plastic back, centered over the camera hole. I also drilled and tapped a hole through the side of the cap for a thumb screw.
> 
> It fits on easily, removes easily... works great. Cost you about $10.
> 
> -DallanC


I swear you or someone else made a thread about this. That or I googled it.

Either way. Solid option and then you don't have to keep buying phoneskope components every time something changes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've posted a how-to before here with pictures. The website software update that broke all picture links ruined it.

I posted alot of "how to" guides here over the years. All lost now (well, I still have the pictures on my site, UWN just wont allow them to be linked).

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have a camera adapter for the scope so I am starting from the beginning on this.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have the novagrade it's a truly universal system made from aluminum but it's a bit heavy but should last forever and fit any phone or scope I ever buy.
I know some people that really like the tines up adapter there universal system glues a threaded section on your phone case.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I don't have a camera adapter for the scope so I am starting from the beginning on this.


The adapter has two pieces, a "cage" that goes over the eyepiece and the camera mount itself. I dont use the camera mount, just the "cage" portion.

Because the cage goes over the eyepiece and mounts to the scope itself, the eyepiece can move fully and independently with no weight at all on it. This also allows the cage to support a camera while allowing the eyepiece and zoom to function like normal. Other digiscope "solutions" mount to the eyepiece barrel which depending on the weight of the phone, can twist your zoom.

Here's a pict of my cage portion of the mount, and the "adapter" portion I made with a single ABS end cap and a cheap ebay phone case.










Example of it mounted up. Its held ROCK STEADY as the aluminum cage holds the entire weight of whatever camera / phone. And I can easily adjust zoom or eye relief as needed.










The only flaw with my setup, is that camo scope skin has a eyepiece protector cup that doesnt fit over the camera mount. /shrug

You should take your scope to Lowes or Homedepot and wander through the plumbing dept. Some of the rubber pipe unions might allow for a slip fit onto the eyepiece barrel. If you find ABS / PVC thats slightly undersized you can sand it to make it larger, or add layers of black electrical tape to the inside if its too loose.

Get creative, and order up a cheap ebay phone case.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I have the novagrade it's a truly universal system made from aluminum but it's a bit heavy but should last forever and fit any phone or scope I ever buy.
> I know some people that really like the tines up adapter there universal system glues a threaded section on your phone case.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I looked at those but $150.00 is a bit more than I really want to spend.

Dallan, Whenever I go into a hardware store anymore they just let me wander around since I know what I need to end up with and will bounce from one department to another piecing things together until I get what I want.

However on this I think that I'll just go with the universal phone mount from Phone Skope and either the actual mount for the Vortex spotter or their universal scope adapter.

I'm getting to the point in my age that I just want to buy the finished product instead of piecing something together even if it is cheaper and a lot more fun doing it that way.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Dallan, Whenever I go into a hardware store anymore they just let me wander around since I know what I need to end up with and will bounce from one department to another piecing things together until I get what I want.


Just for you:






/salute

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Just for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY what popped in my mind.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My big problem with these home stores is that when I don't need any help they are all over me wanting to help. Then if I do need help you can't find anyone to help.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/Gosky-Telesc...e&qid=1561726684&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

I have an older model of this and it works good.

If you purchase something like this make sure you get the one that will fit your spotter eye piece, they make one for smaller eye pieces and another for larger.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

muddydogs said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Gosky-Telesc...e&qid=1561726684&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1
> 
> I have an older model of this and it works good.
> 
> If you purchase something like this make sure you get the one that will fit your spotter eye piece, they make one for smaller eye pieces and another for larger.


Those do work fine... but the issue will be the zoom on the better spotting scopes are silky smooth, and rotate easily. The weight of the phone twists the zoom unless you shoot images vertically (/puke).

Maybe I didnt explain good enough the cage of the razor camera mount. It supports the weight of the camera, keeps it from rotating with the zoom. However this universal system would attach to that as easily as the barrel.

-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I haven't noticed my older model rotating the eye piece zoom but I can see what you mean. With the older unit I have the adjustment to get it on the eye piece is kind of slow to use and easy to get it misaligned so I did go to the hardware store and found a black pipe coupler that fit my eye piece so I can leave it secured to the mount and just slide it on the scope when I want to take pics. This plus an old cell phone left in the phone mount makes for a quick way to take pics.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

look up phonecam. I got this bc phoneskope doesn’t make one that fits my case. I’ve liked it better than the phoneskope.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, you two got me to wondering so I had to go dig out my micrometer and spotting scope and measure the eyepiece. 

For those that might stumble upon this thread the Vortex Razor 20-60x85HD's eyepiece measures 55.38mm or 2.18 inches. 

I'm still on the fence of which adapter to get and will decide next week.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Crndgs8 said:


> look up phonecam. I got this bc phoneskope doesn't make one that fits my case. I've liked it better than the phoneskope.


Yes yes and yes... PhoneCam by TinesUp is far superior to any PhoneSkope I've ever had. I switched to them and it's so much more user friendly! You can use any phone case and buy their small adapter that goes to your own phone case. Or buy one of theirs. Then get the universal adapter thats smooth to operate and you always get the perfect fit to the eye piece of your scope, no matter the scope.

I've also gotten their ScopeCam set-up now as well. Love it to death!

Check them out... I promise I am not a sales rep for them. Just glad I switched from PhoneSkope!

https://tinesup.com/store/#!/PHONECAM-Kits/c/14531003/offset=0&sort=addedTimeDesc


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I got the PhoneSkope adapter and universal phone case. 

The universal phone case holds the phone on the case by spring tension on the clamp. It is strong enough that some might have problems inserting their phone into it. 

I got the actual adapter for the Vortex Razor Spotter and it fits like a glove, nice and snug. 

Now I need to get out and try some pictures with it.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the guidance BigT


----------

